# Kruse strips



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I’ve asked around several supply houses, even a couple mom and pops, asking for Kruse strips. The answer is either never heard of them or haven’t sold any since old so and so died and that was it. 
Does anyone still use these? Surely I’m not the only one who knows what they are am I?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Count me in as never having heard of them.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this it? Cat#8100 & 8101
https://www.kirbyrisk.com/woeb/datasheets/THOBETC00022_D13_D4.pdf


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Yep that's the stuff right there, it used to be a common item around here, but apparently it must be too old fashioned.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

we call those "Madison straps"


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I thought Madisons were what we called F clips, the clips you use to hold a gang box in drywall for old work. 
So do you use Madison strips much in Northern Ohio?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

lighterup said:


> we call those "Madison straps"


look below the madison straps, kruse strips are something different


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> I thought Madisons were what we called F clips, the clips you use to hold a gang box in drywall for old work.
> So do you use Madison strips much in Northern Ohio?


they are. I was looking at the top. my bad


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

readydave8 said:


> look below the madison straps, kruse strips are something different


you're right...you're right. i know you're right.
my bad


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Why would someone intentionally use those tiny boxes? Use 4" square deep boxes with mud rings and Caddy RBS16 brackets


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> Why would someone intentionally use those tiny boxes? Use 4" square deep boxes with mud rings and Caddy RBS16 brackets


Why would somebody intentionally take money out of his jeans and give it to a supplier for no reason? Just steal a 2 X 4 and scab in a stud.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

With Kruse strips you can mount the boxes side to side where you want it and you can gang as many boxes together as you want to. 
It’s not a perfect solution, but it serves a need in my eyes. 
My question kinda was does anyone use these anymore. It seems to be a lost item.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

If it’s metal studs, we use TSGB16 & 24. Telescoping screwgun bracket for 16” on center and 24” on center. Caddy product. 

For wood studs, yeah, cut a few blocks out of 2x4.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99, the plus side it is quick and done. A roofing nail at each end and done. I’m not a contractor, but it seems that faster is better in that world. It takes time to cut lumber to fit in the studding, then nail in, then attach the box to the lumber.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

460 Delta said:


> 99, the plus side it is quick and done. A roofing nail at each end and done. I’m not a contractor, but it seems that faster is better in that world. It takes time to cut lumber to fit in the studding, then nail in, then attach the box to the lumber.


Half the time, I tell the GC to put in a stud and it gets done. Kruse strips actually look cool but it's just another thing to carry in the van.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> Why would somebody intentionally take money out of his jeans and give it to a supplier for no reason? Just steal a 2 X 4 and scab in a stud.



LABOR! That Caddy bracket is under 4 bucks and is precut to fit between studs. Can be installed with 2+ screws or nails. The labor cost to scrounge up 2 scraps, cut them to fit and screw/nail them up is way more then the 4 bucks you spend for that bracket. Not to mention, if we are still talking about 460's old work boxes, you have to move or flip the ears on those crappy tiny old work boxes to get them flush with the finish drywall


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Never heard of Kruse but Caddy makes something similar but I have only used them with their all in one kit......pricey
Look into the Caddy RBS16 brackets

https://www.erico.com/part.asp?part=A1B1624SP250


----------

